# Is a new Pivot Shuttle SL on the way?



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

This looks interesting. Screen grabs from an EMBN video about Fazua Ride60 show what appears to be a lightweight 60NM Pivot Shuttle SL.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Luv it! all these new lightweight emtbs- The old pivot shuttle reminded me of a snake who ate a large meal and you caught it digesting it


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's more!


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Now thats a nice light ebike


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I didn't watch the whole video, looks god, any specs on this bike? My wife has the original Shuttle.


----------



## Joshhuber2 (May 2, 2021)

I want to hate it because it is an Ebike. But, it sure looks fun. Long grinding hill climbs have lost their luster as of late. Honestly, if someone tells you they love to climb, walk away from them slowly while facing them until you get a safe distance away to run. They are not emotionally stable. Just sayin....


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Joshhuber2 said:


> I want to hate it because it is an Ebike. But, it sure looks fun. Long grinding hill climbs have lost their luster as of late. Honestly, if someone tells you they love to climb, walk away from them slowly while facing them until you get a safe distance away to run. They are not emotionally stable. Just sayin....


Umm, my name is Ben and I like to climb hills ... I'm not a bad person, I swear


----------



## Joshhuber2 (May 2, 2021)

Nurse Ben said:


> Umm, my name is Ben and I like to climb hills ... I'm not a bad person, I swear


How many "friends" do you have in your freezer.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Useless video but I’m intrigued.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Joshhuber2 said:


> How many "friends" do you have in your freezer.


One I talk to, three I’m ignoring because they won’t talk back 🙄


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

I _think_ I want a light eMTB ... I am not sure if its what I am _supposed_ to want or if I really want it. I like my CDale Habit Neo. I think I need to take one of these on my regular rides before deciding. But I really like Pivots. Dammit.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I can see an e-mtb in my future. I'm 60 years old and not a strong climber, and I do some group rides with guys who are much younger and faster than I am, so an e-bike would allow me to better keep up with the group. There are also some local trails that have some great downhill runs, but the climb back up is a 25 minute grind in my granny gear, and I only want to do that climb once during a ride. If I had an e-bike I could do multiple laps on those trails.

I really like these new lightweight e-mtbs. That new Pivot doesn't even look like an e-bike.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Beautiful bike. The motor is very well hidden. Should be a winner !


----------



## GTLP (6 mo ago)

I think, it gonna be a Good bike like the switchblade , close geometrie maybe slacker, i hope it ll have a press release soon. First week of august. 
PIVOT has to concurrence the turbo levo SL, orbea rise and now Trek Exe, -> about 17,5 kgs, like 150mm front / 140 or 130 mm rear. Beetwen switchblade and trail429. 

Like switchblade, it ll be Compatible with both 29, 27.5+″ and 27.5″ rear/29″ front (mullet) wheel sizes without compromise thanks to the Flip chip’s adjustable geometry feature ? i think
Available in september ? please PIVOT  do not like Transitionbikes, where communication is hawfull, present a new bike (relay) without specs only pics until spring 2023 to order; available in end of 2023? nearly one year later... so bad surprise effect to launch a new product. For the repeater, no press release in Europe, only some bikes available..., i like their bikes but they are not good to launch new products.

The new pivot shuttle SL seems to be very similar to the trek Exe in geometrie with bigger battery and motor. May be same prise.
Which one will be the winner?
This category : mid-power, lightweight ebike, as you want, is growing, Do Santa Cruz will answer with a lighter ebike?


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, for me it will probably be either the Pivot Shuttle SL or the Trek EX-e. The EX-e has been getting great reviews, and they say the motor is nearly silent. The Shuttle SL has a little more torque (60nm vs. 50nm). It will probably just come down to price.


----------



## JStrube (Aug 25, 2011)

I hate climbing. I'm 55, overweight, and even when I was 40lbs lighter, and rode 5000 road miles in a year about 6 years ago, I could not climb the whole grade on most trails near me. I'd always have to hike a portion, or stop. An E will get me on the bike more, just because it will enable me to get past those climbs like I did when I was 25 & 160lbs. I love riding dirt, I hate dealing with cars... I can't wait until these light bikes come out, as one of my hangups has been that I don't want a huge heavy bike.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

GTLP said:


> The new pivot shuttle SL seems to be very similar to the trek Exe in geometries with bigger battery and motor. May be same price.
> Which one will be the winner?


If I can get into a Pivot SL for $6500 like the Trek sign me up.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Not a chance. That's a small boutique brand. I'm thinking 8K for the lower spec and 10K-11K for the higher spec. I should start saving...


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

WhiteDLite said:


> If I can get into a Pivot SL for $6500 like the Trek sign me up.


Considering their recently released Firebird goes for $6600 - $13.8k, expect to add $2-3k per model for the ebike equivalent.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Flyer said:


> Not a chance. That's a small boutique brand. I'm thinking 8K for the lower spec and 10K-11K for the higher spec. I should start saving...





RBoardman said:


> Considering their recently released Firebird goes for $6600 - $13.8k, expect to add $2-3k per model for the ebike equivalent.


I know. I want an e bike to compliment my WAO Arrival, not take it’s place, so it’s between the rise h30 and exe for me at their prices.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I have the Ripmo, the Ripley, and the Levo SL. The Ripley I love but as I get older (50s now) I don't like short-travel bikes as much as I once did. So I think that one is out soon and I'll put away the cash. I like the Levo SL for sure but Pivot makes a special bike and I love their higher BBs. I never have liked Treks that much. I need to see what travel (has to be 145 or more) the new Pivot has and I'll consider selling the Levo SL to get it. It HAS to have an extender though. Any e-bike I get has to be able to do a 6K climb and 40-45 miles with some juice left. I can almost get that or get that with the Levo SL since I'm almost always in Eco and just with the main battery. With the extender, I can prob go another 2K on Trail+Turbo.


----------



## Buster (Jan 4, 2004)

I thought we'd at least see more pics of this bike coming out of Eurobike last week but I've seen nothing on YouTube or Instagram or message boards.

It is odd to me that EMBN let the cat out of the bag this way, as Pivot and most manufacturers normally like to control how new bike info gets out. I thought maybe the reason Pivot allowed these pictures/videos was because Fazua was going to show it at Eurobike but doesn't look like that happened.

That said, I wish that Pivot would give us some info so we can start comparing and making plans. I'm saving for an e-bike and this one looks pretty good but we need geometry/build kits/etc. Realistically I don't expect to see these until next spring.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Buster said:


> I thought we'd at least see more pics of this bike coming out of Eurobike last week but I've seen nothing on YouTube or Instagram or message boards.
> 
> It is odd to me that EMBN let the cat out of the bag this way, as Pivot and most manufacturers normally like to control how new bike info gets out. I thought maybe the reason Pivot allowed these pictures/videos was because Fazua was going to show it at Eurobike but doesn't look like that happened.
> 
> That said, I wish that Pivot would give us some info so we can start comparing and making plans. I'm saving for an e-bike and this one looks pretty good but we need geometry/build kits/etc. Realistically I don't expect to see these until next spring.


Don’t expect to be able to buy the bike until Fall 2023. You’ve got time.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Buster said:


> I thought we'd at least see more pics of this bike coming out of Eurobike last week but I've seen nothing on YouTube or Instagram or message boards.
> 
> It is odd to me that EMBN let the cat out of the bag this way, as Pivot and most manufacturers normally like to control how new bike info gets out. I thought maybe the reason Pivot allowed these pictures/videos was because Fazua was going to show it at Eurobike but doesn't look like that happened.
> 
> That said, I wish that Pivot would give us some info so we can start comparing and making plans. I'm saving for an e-bike and this one looks pretty good but we need geometry/build kits/etc. Realistically I don't expect to see these until next spring.


they showcased the bike because transition did, and people are ready to buy and Pivot is hoping they can steer people into waiting or saving.


----------



## Buster (Jan 4, 2004)

WhiteDLite said:


> they showcased the bike because transition did, and people are ready to buy and Pivot is hoping they can steer people into waiting or saving.


Yeah that makes sense to me. I just watched the video again on the Transition site for the Relay and it says coming Spring '23. I hope that Pivot can match that because Fall '23 is really two riding seasons away sorta.


----------



## Buster (Jan 4, 2004)

Ask and you shall receive I guess...


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

The Pivot is 132mm rear travel according to this video, which to me is a downer. I was hoping for at least 140 rear. 11:45 mark mentions travel.


----------



## Buster (Jan 4, 2004)

I saw that, and was hoping for 140mm rear travel too. I'll keep an open mind about it though because it looks pretty good and I am excited about this category of e-bike.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I guess it depends on if that 132mm feels somewhat plush. 140 is a good spot though if the bikes feels plush enough and not super firm at 130ish, I'd be in. I would absolutely not do 120 so at least they didn't land there.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

My trail bike is a Pivot Trail 429, but I'm currently leaning toward the Trek EX-e for this mid-assist class of e-mtb. For me it seems to have the right amount of travel, geometry, weight, and features. The reviews say the motor is nearly silent. It has 50nm torque compared to the Fazua 60nm, but should still be enough for my needs. I'm typically not a Trek fan, but this one looks like it ticks all the boxes for me. Trek also has a NICA discount on e-bikes for Level 3 coaches, so this would probably seal the deal for me.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

It certainly has a lot of good features and the silent motor is a huge plus. I'll try to demo one at some point. I never met a Trek I really liked though, so I'd need to do that before deciding.


----------



## JStrube (Aug 25, 2011)

Not having had an E-MTB before, I don't really even know how much assist I want. The Trek is at 50Nm, the Pivot at 60Nm, and I see many at 85Nm... I've test ridden a few E road bikes, all Class 3, and don't see a need for a Class 3 MTB, as what I need is a little help up the hill, not keeping up with a group ride. I found Eco mode was usually a perfect amount of help on a road style bike. Maybe slipping into Tour as the ride wore on.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I think that a low travel e-bike is just a dumb idea personally. The idea is to have a big aggressive bike, with slow rolling tires, that can assist you in getting up the really steep bits.

A 132mm bike is a trail bike, who needs an e-bike on a trail?


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Suns_PSD said:


> I think that a low travel e-bike is just a dumb idea personally. The idea is to have a big aggressive bike, with slow rolling tires, that can assist you in getting up the really steep bits.
> 
> A 132mm bike is a trail bike, who needs an e-bike on a trail?


I often wish for an e-bike on trail rides. I'm 60 years old and ride with guys who are younger and faster than I am, especially on the climbs, and an e-bike would allow me to better keep up with the group.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

JStrube said:


> Not having had an E-MTB before, I don't really even know how much assist I want. The Trek is at 50Nm, the Pivot at 60Nm, and I see many at 85Nm... I've test ridden a few E road bikes, all Class 3, and don't see a need for a Class 3 MTB, as what I need is a little help up the hill, not keeping up with a group ride. I found Eco mode was usually a perfect amount of help on a road style bike. Maybe slipping into Tour as the ride wore on.


I have a Kenevo SL at 33nm and I don’t think it’s enough considering I normally ride with people on full sized ebikes. Riding alone or with other people on SL’s or even regular bikes it’s perfectly fine. 

And I don’t mind a heavier bike at all, so my next bike will probably be a full sized ebike. But there isn’t anything that really catches my eye right now. Maybe that RM with the high pivot looks sick.


----------



## Buster (Jan 4, 2004)

JStrube said:


> Not having had an E-MTB before, I don't really even know how much assist I want.


This is the key part for me. 

I've pedaled the SC Heckler and both Specialized versions around a dealer parking lot but it's hard to know how that will translate to the trail. I will say that the full power e-bikes seem like they might be more power than I want. I definitely don't like the way they look.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

JStrube said:


> Not having had an E-MTB before, I don't really even know how much assist I want. The Trek is at 50Nm, the Pivot at 60Nm, and I see many at 85Nm... I've test ridden a few E road bikes, all Class 3, and don't see a need for a Class 3 MTB, as what I need is a little help up the hill, not keeping up with a group ride. I found Eco mode was usually a perfect amount of help on a road style bike. Maybe slipping into Tour as the ride wore on.


The first Ebike I demoed was a Levo SL and I thought it was enough for me, but as expected you had to work more. I ended up buying a Rise (glad I did) and I mainly ride in profile 1 with boost set at 56Nm max. You still have to work with the Rise and use all the gears as riding a normal bike. When I ride alone and at a good pace, I usually average a mid to high150HR. I have bad knees and mainly ride only once a week, so I’m not the strongest climber, but 56Nm eats up 17-20% grade climbs. I still only ride in boost for the steepest of climbs and have trail set at 33, but recently tried 38Nm max. I really don’t think there’s much of a difference between 50 and 60Nm, so if you ride a pedal bike 2-3 times a week, 50Nm will be plenty for you.


----------



## edbraunbeck (Apr 28, 2007)

Pivot normally releases new bikes on Tuesday or Thursday. I predict next Tuesday, August 2nd.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I rarely use the 60nm on my Rise, it's too much for most singletrack but feels good on fireroad climbing. I use trail mode most of the time and have it tuned to 42nm, it feels perfect for me


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm not sure what the Levo is...30? 40? Anyway, I use ECO 80% of the time and Trail 20%. I find Turbo too much for single track. My original Shuttle's Turbo was just silly on singletrack but great on fire roads (I'm rarely on those). It was heavier so Trail was a good setting. I did use Eco but due to the weight, it was a bit of a bear on steep climbs.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

JStrube said:


> Not having had an E-MTB before, I don't really even know how much assist I want. The Trek is at 50Nm, the Pivot at 60Nm, and I see many at 85Nm... I've test ridden a few E road bikes, all Class 3, and don't see a need for a Class 3 MTB, as what I need is a little help up the hill, not keeping up with a group ride. I found Eco mode was usually a perfect amount of help on a road style bike. Maybe slipping into Tour as the ride wore on.


My wife has a Pivot Shuttle, she rides it mostly in the first and second steps, but she will use turbo when the trail is steep and well graded. Her fitness is poor, so I suspect a fit rider would rarely use turbo. 

I've ridden her bikes to shuttle rides and I used turbo a few times, it's not really practical for technical sections, but it was a much faster way to run a shuttle.

A lot depends on who you are and what you ride, I don't need an ebike as I'm quite fit, but twenty years from now when I want a little kick, I'd take a lighter and less powerful bike just to keep the weight down and make for a more fun ride.

Coming from a non ebike, I'm sure an SL is enough for most folks.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Flyer said:


> I'm not sure what the Levo is...30? 40? Anyway, I use ECO 80% of the time and Trail 20%. I find Turbo too much for single track.


It's 35nm. Like you, I ride a mountain bike as well as the E-bike. I'm sure that to someone coming off a FF E-bike that has around 80-90nm, the SL would feel anemic. On the other hand, I feel like I have Tomac legs when riding the SL (compared to when riding my mountain bike).


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Hahaha yeah on Eco, I feel like I am on a 20 lb mountain bike. I’d lower it but I used it also on recovery days and long rides at altitude too, so the settings works well.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

mlx john said:


> It's 35nm. Like you, I ride a mountain bike as well as the E-bike. I'm sure that to someone coming off a FF E-bike that has around 80-90nm, the SL would feel anemic. On the other hand, I feel like I have Tomac legs when riding the SL (compared to when riding my mountain bike).


Tomac legs - John or Eli, or does it matter?


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Both are legends, but I'm old, so this guy-


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

mlx john said:


> Both are legends, but I'm old, so this guy-
> View attachment 1993439


I am old too but I still got ET3’s autograph last weekend in Washougal


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh man, my first FS was the ATX 990 Team version that had Tomac's signature on it. I remember it as this sleek machine but looking at pics it's super scary.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> Coming from a non ebike, I'm sure an SL is enough for most folks.


After browsing many different Ebike forums most folks don’t agree for some reason. This comment reminds me of “you don’t need a 50t, because I don’t need one”. While the Rise has more then enough power for myself, I’m just echoing the majority of what I’ve been reading over the past 18 months.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Every rider has unique fitness, age, riding skills and terrain. If you are new to EMTBs - you need to figure that out for yourself. It really is a whole new thing, and who cares if it new or different?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I think older and new riders are going for the full-power ones. I am finally seeing more Rise and Levo SL bikes on the trail now, and they are tending to look like the regular mtn bikers. Just an observation here in Colorado.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, I'll offer my New Mexican .02 cent anecdote. I started with a full power Levo w/700 wh battery. 52 pounds RTR. I was using at most 50-60% of the battery using mostly eco and trail. Turbo was crazy powerful, only really useful on fire roads (which I don't ride) or pavement.

After about 3 weeks, the LBS got in a shipment of the then new SL, and the GM suggested that I might enjoy that more. They graciously let me return the Levo (it was a demo) and buy a SL. I'm relatively fit, also ride my Stumpy about 1/2 the time, 99% of the off-road riding here is either straight up or down. In comparison to a mountain bike, the SL is perfect in power to weight ratio.

When riding the FF Levo, there was no mistake - I was riding a 52 pound E-bike. It has a very planted feel, which some like - I don't. Depending on wheel and tire choice on a given day, my SL can weigh as little 38 pounds. It feels like a mountain bike. Also, because of the weight, and with the smaller, more efficient motor, and even though the battery is only 320 wh, range has not been an issue. The range extender (160 wh) allows me to do some really big rides.

Yes, you will work (suffer) more on the SL, but I'm sick in the head like that. It's why I still like to ride my mountain bike.

The Rise looks like a cool bike, but I have bike OCD (being a bike mechanic) and rattling bikes, even benign rattling, would drive me absolutely crazy. I'll take the high pitched whir of the SL motor over rattling any day...I also like murder hornet swarm noises of high end hubs.

I might enjoy a FF E-MTB on flatter trails?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Suffering is so underrated. I’m with you on that. I need to work a bit so I stay young. No need for half measures. That’s just me.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Flyer said:


> Suffering is so underrated. I’m with you on that. I need to work a bit so I stay young. No need for half measures. That’s just me.


Yes - but feeling like you have ‘Tomac legs’ is addictive - a good addiction for guys who actually are old 🤣


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been finding myself fantasizing about a low power big travel aggressive e-bike. Something I can run the stickiest DD tires on it I want. 
They are flat illegal on most of our trails, but I'll acknowledge that many of my favorite trails I don't see another human being on.


Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I was pretty young when I discovered MTBR. Time just flew!!


----------



## Buster (Jan 4, 2004)

edbraunbeck said:


> Pivot normally releases new bikes on Tuesday or Thursday. I predict next Tuesday, August 2nd.


You were right about the release date.

They ship end of September too, which isn't too bad.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Loll said:


> Now thats a nice light ebike


It's not _that_ light. I just weighed up my Orbea Rise at 37 lbs 6 ounces, with pedals. That's light. ;-) Though I'm selling it.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

My take on low/mid-power eMTBs (and small batteries) : if you're only planning to have one MTB in your quiver, they are the way to go. If you're going to have a regular MTB and an eMTB, a full power eMTB is the way to go. My reasoning? If you ride with regular MTBs sometimes and other eMTBs sometimes, you'll always be in a "compromise" situation. You'll be overpowering your friends on regular MTBs (even on Eco) and you won't be able to hang with your friends on fulllpower/large battery eMTBs either.


I've had a KTM eMTB, a Pivot Shuttle, and an Orbea Rise. I'm now selling the Rise and going with a Levo for the reasons above. I really like the Shuttle SL and would think it would be a great option for the one "do it all" bike.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, the Shuttle would be perfect for many. I'm happy with the Levo SL but I only have one buddy who rides a Levo SL as well. The rest are on normal mountain bikes so my e-bike rides are with the Levo SL guy or solo. As I get older, my needs may change. I like seeing these e-bikes get better and better. I think we will see more light e-bikes for those who have been mountain biking for a while. I think I started in 1998 (GT Ricochet) and while I still prefer mountain bikes, I can see the e-bike becoming more of my thing as I get older. One thing that does worry me is my high heart rate so that may be the determining factor. It used to be irregular for years and years but suddenly became regular. In my 50s, it is risky to get into the 190s for long. I watch that closely.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Flyer said:


> Yeah, the Shuttle would be perfect for many. I'm happy with the Levo SL but I only have one buddy who rides a Levo SL as well. The rest are on normal mountain bikes so my e-bike rides are with the Levo SL guy or solo. As I get older, my needs may change. I like seeing these e-bikes get better and better. I think we will see more light e-bikes for those who have been mountain biking for a while. I think I started in 1998 (GT Ricochet) and while I still prefer mountain bikes, I can see the e-bike becoming more of my thing as I get older. One thing that does worry me is my high heart rate so that may be the determining factor. It used to be irregular for years and years but suddenly became regular. In my 50s, it is risky to get into the 190s for long. I watch that closely.


Off topic, but you might consider getting a Kardia 6L home monitor. $129 and comparable to a full EKG. If you are concerned about Afib and such, this is a great way to monitor it at home.









EKG Monitor with 6 Leads | KardiaMobile 6L by AliveCor


Why Six-Leads: Never before has more heart health information been available at your fingertips. Share detailed 6-lead EKGs with your doctor for a better view of your heart. And help your doctor provide you with even better care. Capture a medical-grade EKG in 30 seconds and detect Atrial...




store.kardia.com


----------



## I_AM (Mar 20, 2013)

Can it be ran as a mullet though?!


----------



## edbraunbeck (Apr 28, 2007)

I_AM said:


> Can it be ran as a mullet though?!





I_AM said:


> Can it be ran as a mullet though?!


Yes. You'll a 27.5 w/ Super Boost hub though.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

That’s an excellent idea! I’ll get this one


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

Flyer said:


> Yeah, the Shuttle would be perfect for many. I'm happy with the Levo SL but I only have one buddy who rides a Levo SL as well. The rest are on normal mountain bikes so my e-bike rides are with the Levo SL guy or solo. As I get older, my needs may change. I like seeing these e-bikes get better and better. I think we will see more light e-bikes for those who have been mountain biking for a while. I think I started in 1998 (GT Ricochet) and while I still prefer mountain bikes, I can see the e-bike becoming more of my thing as I get older. One thing that does worry me is my high heart rate so that may be the determining factor. It used to be irregular for years and years but suddenly became regular. In my 50s, it is risky to get into the 190s for long. I watch that closely.


Your heart rate can go as high as it can at any age. You should not "watch it" unless, maybe, if you had a heart attack leaving behind some heart muscle problems. But otherwise heart rate monitors give you no information whatever about what can kill you. At any age those are circulatory problems or high blood pressure.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Lots of heart issues are congenital. Athletes keel over a lot sue to them. My cardiologist did not see significant concerns but told me to not keep it (especially on hot days) consistently over 160-170. Since my grandfather and great grandfather died early (50s) like I am now and it cardiac arrests, I’d like to be a bit cautious. I have a 3-year-old to worry about too, and elderly ill parents I support. I have to watch it


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

Honestly seems like a really nice bike, but the click bait weight on the thing is a bit of a farse. The advertised ~37lb weight is for the team version... add a float X and fox 36 over the dps and the fox 34 and you're adding around (700g). That advertised weight is also with a KS Lev CI... which is a rather shite seat post for the application with not quite enough drop, so adding a real dropper post would add another 300g. Tires are rekon's, so putting real tires on it, is another 400g minimum, most likely 700. That weight also includes some rather feather weight reynolds wheels, so add another 300g for rock strike proof wheels or at least cushcore. One also has to assume the stated weight is for a size medium frame... so add another 500g for a size L... 600ish for an XL. 

Likely all adds up to the Pro X01 build in size large being around 42ish lbs. Not bad, but not really any different then an orbea rise or levo sl. 

I'm stoked to see more of the lighter weight ebikes come out... I much prefer them to a full power, full weight bike, but I think staying grounded on what the actual riding weight will be is important.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

My Levo SL with a 36 and DPX2 plus alloy wheels is just over 40 lbs. 37-38 is fine for a lighter rider or if trails are pretty smooth. Good to know it can get there though.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

Flyer said:


> Lots of heart issues are congenital. Athletes keel over a lot sue to them. My cardiologist did not see significant concerns but told me to not keep it (especially on hot days) consistently over 160-170. Since my grandfather and great grandfather died early (50s) like I am now and it cardiac arrests, I’d like to be a bit cautious. I have a 3-year-old to worry about too, and elderly ill parents I support. I have to watch it


-Have you had a Calcium-Deposit Heart Scan??? Quick procedure that's non-invasive and checks Lungs too. Gives you a good look at what your risk is for Heart Attack.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

No, but will ask. Thanks!


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

The SL is pretty light. I have a DPX2, a Pike @160, Cascade Link, 2.6 tires. I have a rear Spez carbon wheel and a pretty nice Sun Ringle front alloy wheel. w XT trail pedals 39.57#


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## edbraunbeck (Apr 28, 2007)

Any reports on when this will be available?


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

edbraunbeck said:


> Any reports on when this will be available?


I believe Spring '23........


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I'll be ready by then!!!


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

Should be on dealer floors by the end of the month.

SM


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Dammit! That's too early.😁


----------



## DonH (Oct 1, 2004)

scottie mac said:


> Should be on dealer floors by the end of the month.
> 
> SM


Are we talking a revised Levo SL?! If so, I'm all ears!


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

No, I was talking about the Pivot Shuttle SL, but that has been pushed to September 15th. Last I heard the Levo SL upgrade is coming sometimes in September, but who knows?


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

scottie mac said:


> No, I was talking about the Pivot Shuttle SL, but that has been pushed to September 15th. Last I heard the Levo SL upgrade is coming sometimes in September, but who knows?


My friend put down a deposit on the Pivot 2 weeks ago and he was told at that time around September 15th.


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

I was told end of the month, but on the website it actually says 9/15, so I think my guy was just best guessing. Either way, it can't get here fast enough. It is basically exactly what I want in a trail emtb. I still have a Trek Rail for full fat days, but I ride the majority of the time by myself, so I can't wait!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm holding off to see what the Pivot and the new Levo SL look like. The Levo will obviously have more travel and be more plush but there is a lot to consider. As I get t\o my mid-55 though, the plush part FINALLY sounds appealing, instead of being a four-letter word.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Flyer said:


> I'm holding off to see what the Pivot and the new Levo SL look like. The Levo will obviously have more travel and be more plush but there is a lot to consider. As I get t\o my mid-55 though, the plush part FINALLY sounds appealing, instead of being a four-letter word.


And add the Transition Relay and Trek Fuel EXe to the list. There are lots of these stealthy mid-powered eMTBs coming out.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Not a Trek fan but will look at the Transition. I like this space.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Flyer said:


> Not a Trek fan but will look at the Transition. I like this space.


I'm not usually a Trek fan either, and my trail bike is a Pivot Trail 429, but the Fuel EXe seems to tick all the boxes for me. Geometry, travel amount, quiet motor, controls, display, and price all look really good to me.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

DMFT said:


> I believe Spring '23........





Flyer said:


> Dammit! That's too early.😁


I believe it was the Transition Relay that is supposed to arrive Spring 2023. It looks like it's going to be another great midweight eBike option.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

KRob said:


> I believe it was the Transition Relay that is supposed to arrive Spring 2023. It looks like it's going to be another great midweight eBike option.


-You are correct. It's their range-extender that's due out in the Spring apparently..... Though, there are some reports of a little delay to Mid-September now for shipping bikes. 

I'm pretty pumped that Porsche & PON Group are partnering in the Motor/Battery/Software development deal at Fazua. The lid is gonna pop on this segment of ebikes REAL soon I think


----------



## edbraunbeck (Apr 28, 2007)

The SL's are popping up in shops in the Phoenix area. I rode one in the parking lot yesterday. 

Very quiet and smooth power delivery. The power seems to come on slower in the higher power mode than in the easiest mode. I believe that's all adjustable via the app. 

I was surprised the large XTR build with Dissectors weighed 39 lbs. This is with Fox 36 and DPX2.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

edbraunbeck said:


> The SL's are popping up in shops in the Phoenix area. I rode one in the parking lot yesterday.
> 
> Very quiet and smooth power delivery. The power seems to come on slower in the higher power mode than in the easiest mode. I believe that's all adjustable via the app.
> 
> I was surprised the large XTR build with Dissectors weighed 39 lbs. This is with Fox 36 and DPX2.


With or without pedals?


----------



## edbraunbeck (Apr 28, 2007)

Jack7782 said:


> With or without pedals?


With some janky flat pedals


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

edbraunbeck said:


> With some janky flat pedals


That means it weighs 38 lbs because most 'weight weenies' (ex-roadies) proclaim weight without pedals, right?


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

edbraunbeck said:


> I was surprised the large XTR build with Dissectors weighed 39 lbs. This is with Fox 36 and DPX2.


DPX2 or Float X?


----------



## edbraunbeck (Apr 28, 2007)

Ripbird said:


> DPX2 or Float X?


 Float X - I forgot they renamed them with the new version.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Jack7782 said:


> With or without pedals?





edbraunbeck said:


> I was surprised the large XTR build with Dissectors weighed 39 lbs. This is with Fox 36 and DPX2.


Surprised how? That's quite an impressive weight for a large with Fox 36..

My rise, for instance is 46 lbs. I would be curious how the SL's battery lasts compared to a hydro rise with the 540w.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

My laege Levo SL with Dissector WT and DHR II WT, DPX2, FOX 36, also weighs 40 lbs. I find that pretty light for an ebike not built with a focus on being light. However, the frame is not especially stiff. It isn't bad or too distracting on really choppy/fast runs but my Ripmo is definitely stiffer, so the Levo SL frame must be quite light.

I'll be willing to bet that the Pivot frame is stiffer than the Levo SL, so 40 lbs is good in my book. The range will be interesting to see. I am usually in Eco and maybe 20% on Trail if it is a 2K+ ride. So my range is really good. I can do 40 miles and 4,500 ft and still have 20% left (178 lbs). I have extenders too I can do way more if needed (it isn't needed LOL ). I'm curious to see what the Pivot can do in that type of setting.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I got to play with a Shuttle SL this past weekend, it’s definitely lighter than my wife’s Shuttle, but it’s definitely heavier than my Canfield Lithium; my Lithium is a burly enduro bike and weighs in between 36-37#.

The shop guy says it weighs “37# according to Pivot”; the shop had recently spent a day demoing the bike at a Pivot event.

I asked the shop guy if he’d weighed the bike; he had a scale hanging from the rafter ~ five feet away and he ignored me, I asked again and he repeated the Pivot claims.

My guess, the Shuttle SL weighs somewhere around 40# ready to ride in the XT/SLX build, which sells for $11,500 😳

At double the cost of my Lithium, I don’t see one in my garage anytime soon.


----------



## edbraunbeck (Apr 28, 2007)

Roaming50 said:


> Surprised how? That's quite an impressive weight for a large with Fox 36..
> 
> My rise, for instance is 46 lbs. I would be curious how the SL's battery lasts compared to a hydro rise with the 540w.


Surprised it was that light. I questioned the weight when he said it. After the parking lot demo, he weighed it in the back of the shop to confirm what he had told me. I didn't see the scale and they were also taunting it was the first and only one in the Valley. I've seen three others on FB at other shops. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

[QUOTE="Nurse Ben, post: 15724202, member: 3633401

I asked the shop guy if he’d weighed the bike; he had a scale hanging from the rafter ~ five feet away and he ignored me, I asked again and he repeated the Pivot claims.

My guess, the Shuttle SL weighs somewhere around 40# ready to ride in the XT/SLX build, which sells for $11,500 😳
[/QUOTE]
He wouldn’t even weigh it? Sounds like a stand up guy.

Where did you get that price from? The actual price is $8,300 if that sounds better for you?


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

Nurse Ben said:


> I got to play with a Shuttle SL this past weekend, it’s definitely lighter than my wife’s Shuttle, but it’s definitely heavier than my Canfield Lithium; my Lithium is a burly enduro bike and weighs in between 36-37#.
> 
> The shop guy says it weighs “37# according to Pivot”; the shop had recently spent a day demoing the bike at a Pivot event.
> 
> ...



$11.5 is the XTR Build.
-Doesn't make the price-tag any easier to swallow tho........


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

37lbs for the small decked out in XTR, XC wheels/tires, no pedals and mfg "calibrated" scale, all other models- 40's.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Tickle said:


> 37lbs for the small decked out in XTR, XC wheels/tires, no pedals and mfg "calibrated" scale, all other models- 40's.


Marketing geniuses


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Nurse Ben said:


> I got to play with a Shuttle SL this past weekend, it’s definitely lighter than my wife’s Shuttle, but it’s definitely heavier than my Canfield Lithium; my Lithium is a burly enduro bike and weighs in between 36-37#.
> 
> The shop guy says it weighs “37# according to Pivot”; the shop had recently spent a day demoing the bike at a Pivot event.
> 
> ...


The XT/SLX is about. $8,300. And if that shop guy told you Pivot said it was 37 pounds you should run from that shop as fast as possible. He's either lying through his teeth or is really ignorant of the bikes they sell, ie. weight of builds, etc. If you don't want one fine, but false info that gets spewed around on these forums isn't good for anybody.


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

A friend of mine works at a bike shop and has weighed the Team XTR, size large. With raceface atlas pedals, set up tubeless it was 41lbs. I had a specialized Levo SL expert that I added Roval Traverse control carbons in large it was 38. I also had a large M10 Rise, it was 42lbs. All of these weights are ready to ride. Looks to me that the Pivot fits in nicely for the lightweight segment.

If we are going to talk price, the new Levo SL expert will be @11K, the pro 12-13K while the MTeam Rise if 10.5K. Lets face it, they are all expensive, but none are too far from the others in the segment.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

scottie mac said:


> A friend of mine works at a bike shop and has weighed the Team XTR, size large. With raceface atlas pedals, set up tubeless it was 41lbs. I had a specialized Levo SL expert that I added Roval Traverse control carbons in large it was 38. I also had a large M10 Rise, it was 42lbs. All of these weights are ready to ride. Looks to me that the Pivot fits in nicely for the lightweight segment.
> 
> If we are going to talk price, the new Levo SL expert will be @11K, the pro 12-13K while the MTeam Rise if 10.5K. Lets face it, they are all expensive, but none are too far from the others in the segment.


Sounds like you know a little more than we do about the new Levo SL. Will it drop in Sept. or Oct? If you can’t be exact, is it weeks or months away for the enquiring minds who want to know?


----------



## Buster (Jan 4, 2004)

Ripbird said:


> Sounds like you know a little more than we do about the new SL. Will it drop in Sept. or Oct? If you can’t be exact, is it weeks or months away for the enquiring minds who want to know?


It's showing up in shops already...you can see a few of them on Instagram. Some I've seen in US shops are here: 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CiLLVRmOXrO/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Ch-kuBavhHL/









SouthPaw Cycles (@southpawcycles) • Instagram photos and videos


1,017 Followers, 178 Following, 1,272 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from SouthPaw Cycles (@southpawcycles)




www.instagram.com





A couple of others in Euro shops at this location #pivotshuttlesl hashtag on Instagram • Photos and videos


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

Buster said:


> It's showing up in shops already...you can see a few of them on Instagram. Some I've seen in US shops are here:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I’m aware of that Pivot SL already in shops. Scottie was quoting pricing on this new elusive Levo SL like he knows something WE don’t. I edited my post to read Levo SL. The original SL!


----------



## Buster (Jan 4, 2004)

Ripbird said:


> I’m aware of that Pivot SL already in shops. Scottie was quoting pricing on this new elusive Levo SL like he knows something WE don’t. I edited my post to read Levo SL. The original SL!


my bad I mis-read the post.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Not interested in the Pivot, they always miss the mark for my tastes.

Now the new Levo SL is worth paying attention to. Planning to get an e-bike next Spring so beginning to really pay attention to the available products.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

Suns_PSD said:


> Not interested in the Pivot, they always miss the mark for my tastes.
> 
> Now the new Levo SL is worth paying attention to. Planning to get an e-bike next Spring so beginning to really pay attention to the available products.


The Pivot intrigues me more than the Trek and a lot more than the Haibike that’s not the most readily available here in the states. Luckily I will eventually be able to demo the Pivot and new Spec. SL because my LBS carries both.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ripbird said:


> The Pivot intrigues me more than the Trek and a lot more than the Haibike that’s not the most readily available here in the states. Luckily I will eventually be able to demo the Pivot and new Spec. SL because my LBS carries both.


Makes me want to move to Europe!








New Haibike LYKE SE 2023 light eMTB with Fazua Ride 60 motor first ride review – #thefreedomoflight


Image revamp at Haibike: the LYKE SE light eMTB with FAZUA Ride 60 motor and 430 Wh battery focuses on a natural ride feel instead of raw motor power.




ebike-mtb.com


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

I’m only going by what I was told they expect the new Levo SL to cost. So, it’s not the gospel by any means. The SL usually mirrors the full fat levo in terms of pricing, but I could be off. Having said that, with the current msrp environment, it wouldn’t surprise me if there were actually higher. Bike prices are just nuts.
As for when it will drop? I’ve heard mid September, but, take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

Jack7782 said:


> Makes me want to move to Europe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amongst the abundance of 25+ bike shops within 25 miles from my house, there is one that I know of which carries Haibike.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

scottie mac said:


> I’m only going by what I was told they expect the new Levo SL to cost. So, it’s not the gospel by any means. The SL usually mirrors the full fat levo in terms of pricing, but I could be off. Having said that, with the current msrp environment, it wouldn’t surprise me if there were actually higher. Bike prices are just nuts.
> As for when it will drop? I’ve heard mid September, but, take that with a grain of salt.


Yep. 10,500-11,000 sounds about right for the expert. Let’s hope it‘s full X01 and doesn’t come with a GX cassette. Higher prices okay the new norm, but decreasing the spec is getting ridiculous. They certainly won’t be decreasing in price!


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

Agree 100%! I’m looking forward to seeing what it offers. I really liked my previous SL, I was even fine with the power. The only real gripe I had was the loud motor.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ripbird said:


> Amongst the abundance of 25+ bike shops within 25 miles from my house, there is one that I know of which carries Haibike.


Doesn't mean they will be in stock, if ever, especially since parent company Accel has been sold etc.


----------



## edbraunbeck (Apr 28, 2007)

Response from local PHX shop: "Pivot's current situation on the SL Med in Sage green (or blue) is approximately 14 months on full paid orders. They let us know that they are completely sold out on all SL models."


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

edbraunbeck said:


> Response from local PHX shop: "Pivot's current situation on the SL Med in Sage green (or blue) is approximately 14 months on full paid orders. They let us know that they are completely sold out on all SL models."


that's nuts
i got an LT coming next week, I'm selling my levo sl, hopefully


----------



## mikecampo415 (5 mo ago)

natrat said:


> that's nuts
> i got an LT coming next week, I'm selling my levo sl, hopefully


Yea, my SL (L Pro X01) is due late Oct after ordering last month.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 26, 2006)

minimusprime said:


> Honestly seems like a really nice bike, but the click bait weight on the thing is a bit of a farse. The advertised ~37lb weight is for the team version... add a float X and fox 36 over the dps and the fox 34 and you're adding around (700g). That advertised weight is also with a KS Lev CI... which is a rather shite seat post for the application with not quite enough drop, so adding a real dropper post would add another 300g. Tires are rekon's, so putting real tires on it, is another 400g minimum, most likely 700. That weight also includes some rather feather weight reynolds wheels, so add another 300g for rock strike proof wheels or at least cushcore. One also has to assume the stated weight is for a size medium frame... so add another 500g for a size L... 600ish for an XL.
> 
> Likely all adds up to the Pro X01 build in size large being around 42ish lbs. Not bad, but not really any different then an orbea rise or levo sl.
> 
> I'm stoked to see more of the lighter weight ebikes come out... I much prefer them to a full power, full weight bike, but I think staying grounded on what the actual riding weight will be is important.


You're right, but also with some choice changes, you could keep the weight about that of the WC spec. 
Vecnum seatpost, as light as a Lev Ci (which is still a superb post!). 
Tioga Edge tyres, barely any heavier, 2.5s, plenty burly for most riding. 
Carbon rims on DT240s with Rimpact inserts, barely any heavier than those Reynold XC wheels. 
Mine's on order, and according to my calculations, my Large will be under 38lb with a plenty sturdy build, no noodly parts anywhere. 
The big advantage is the lack of whining, rattling motors on the Rise and Levo SL, and drag free pedaling. 
Plus, it's a Pivot, which are always beautifully over-engineered. 
Shame about the 157 Superboost though, but you can't have everything!


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

humdinger said:


> The big advantage is the lack of whining, rattling motors on the Rise and Levo SL, and drag free pedaling.
> Plus, it's a Pivot, which are always beautifully over-engineered


i got my LT and strangely the ep8 clunk is muted, overall it is quieter than the levo sl. Bonus is the ep8 has so little resistance, compared to the bosch cx and brose, that i can actually climb at a reasonable rate unassisted. I dig it.


----------



## edbraunbeck (Apr 28, 2007)

Are there any new owners to report their experience with Shuttle SL? They must be too busy out riding them.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Mine's coming in November, hopefully. After 2 years on an Orbea Rise, I couldn't deal with the crappy rear suspension anymore. Tried 3 different shocks (stock DPS, DPX2, Mara, and Float X) and none felt good at all on it. Hopefully the slightly less travel of the Shuttle SL will still be better than the Rise's and will be glad to be rid of the clanking motor, although that wasn't as big a deal as some make it out to be. Build quality/customer service should be much better as well.


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

I’ve had a Rise and a Shuttle Sl and I can say the rear suspension on the Pivot is really good. Feels a heck of a lot like kore than 132.


----------



## edbraunbeck (Apr 28, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday and it's awesome.

The app is a little disappointing though but I had low expectations. The Pivot manual says it connects to the Rider App and it does not. Fazua Support and their FAQ state the Ride 60 system does not work with the Rider App.

The good news is they are bringing those features into "Fazua" app which is primarily for managing rider profiles.

*Fazua Response:*










*Pivot Manual:*


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

BmanInTheD said:


> After 2 years on an Orbea Rise, I couldn't deal with the crappy rear suspension anymore. Tried 3 different shocks (stock DPS, DPX2, Mara, and Float X) and none felt good at all on it.


What? The rise does not have crappy rear suspension. You seem to be a dw link zealot so you'll likely jive with another dw link bike... I'm an equal opportunity suspension design person and I would in no way consider the rear suspension on the rise crappy. It is not as active as some designs in certain situations (other modified single pivots or horst links) but it is not as firm with anti-squat as others (dw's) and it splits the middle with regards to braking forces with 50% anti-rise that remains consistent through the travel where a dw link design is going to be at 100% and will firm up and squat on the brakes. 

What I'm trying to say is that it comes down to riding preference. Specifically if you're using the rear brake during or through corners or not. The shuttle sl is going to ride firmer through the travel and will ramp up harder at the end. It has shorter chainstays, is going to be more progressive so it will ramp up harder and faster and it's going to be choosier on front/rear weight bias and is going to require the rider be more deliberate about weighting the front in both cornering and climbing. These are all characteristics that are standard to pivot bikes and you either like em or you do not. I personally, do not, but I do not do much of the riding that these bike are designed in/for (national trail in phx) so they often don't jive with me. 

Generally, suspension design and performance is more normalized with ebikes then it is with pedal bikes at the moment... there isn't a huge amount of variation between them, even when comparing the dw link ebike designs vs modified single pivots vs vpp. The impacts to geometry and rider weight balance, are still more significant of a factor to how teh bike feels then the suspension design... just as what has become true for the current crop of pedal bikes.


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

I've had both, and I agree with minimus, I actually think the Rise suspension is pretty darn good. Having said that, if I'm being honest, I think the Pivot 'feels' more plush, even with less. It's splitting hairs as I like both, but the one thing I was worried about was the 132mm rear on the Shuttle and I was actually pretty blown away with how it feels. Don't think you can make a bad choice between the two.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

scottie mac said:


> I've had both, and I agree with minimus, I actually think the Rise suspension is pretty darn good. Having said that, if I'm being honest, I think the Pivot 'feels' more plush, even with less. It's splitting hairs as I like both, but the one thing I was worried about was the 132mm rear on the Shuttle and I was actually pretty blown away with how it feels. Don't think you can make a bad choice between the two.


They are both indeed pretty awesome bikes. The rise for sure has some drawbacks... most notably the build quality on the frames could be a bit better (cable routing, full sleeving or cable stops to keep it quieter) and the ep8rs would be mind blowing if not for the clanking of the sprang clutch. That being said, other then those niggles and a seat tube that is undoubtedly too long for each size, it was/is the best bike in the class that is widely available. 

The fauza and TQ based systems are pushing the bar forward and if you're looking for that mid weight emtb they are clearly the more developed and advanced choices. I'm really interested to ride the fauza setup to see what the in application ride differences are. I think that ultimately, it will be a bit hard to go from the ep8rs 60nm - 350w with continuous access to the full torque vs the lesser normalized power, but 450w on tap via the 4-10 second boost feature. I think at first, without the app completely dialed to tune the assist to suite, it would feel a bit muted compared to an ep8rs and feel a bit out-gunned when trying to ride with other emtb's that are full power/weight. 

However, over the long term, I have a hunch that the fauza system will be a better mtb experience. I mostly ride my emtb solo... so the fact that it is 10-20% more under gunned to full power/weight ebikes is not something I would be concerned about. I would gladly trade that for a better ride experience from less noise, less weight etc. The pivot will ultimately not be the vehicle that I choose when my rise is due for replacement, based mostly on geometry on the larger sizes. I ride an XL and the front/rear center ratio is too imbalanced on the XL sizes for my riding preferences... but if I were a size medium and shopping for a light weight ebike today... this or the fuel exe are the obvious choices. 

Can anyone share real world bike weights? Anyone that has experience with the ep8 or bosch systems that provide consistent nominal power provide any feedback on the fauza solution of the 4-10 second boost feature?


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

They are actually pretty close is weight. My M10 size large, tubeless with pedals was right at 41.9lbs. My large team Xtr Shuttle tubeless with the same pedals is 40.59lbs. Considering the Pivot has Reynolds carbon wheels, that’s pretty close. My Levo Sl with Roval carbons was 38.


----------



## edbraunbeck (Apr 28, 2007)

Medium Pro X01 w/ aluminum wheels ready to ride (pedals & wahoo) is 41.3 lbs.


----------

